# Post-op Ileus Question



## jsd123 (May 22, 2010)

Hi All

Quck (and I  think easy) question: The case I am coding involves GI surgery (right hemicolectomy) with a post-op ileus; I'm all set with those!

However I am at one of those "brain freezes"!!!  

Do you code the "post-op after GI surgery" vomiting ICD-9 (564.3)? (I know its just a symptom) since we have the definitive of an ileus, or do we leave it alone?

Thanks

Janice


----------

